# Lets Play The Waiting Game



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so i took in a doe and her brother a few days ago, supposedly they are rex's, i think not! but thats a whole different thing.
she avoided answering if they were together or not but handed them both over in a cardboard box that was covered in pee and looked like atleast one of them had been living in for a while, and said "its ok she doesnt like being mounted, and if they were to do anything the babies wouldnt survive any way" grrrrrr

the female was very pear shaped on arrival and i suspected sshe may well be pregnant, but the stress of the move could very well cause her to re absorb or abort.
today i felt the babies move

soooooo........ who wants to play the waiting game with me

mummy to be

























and her brother, suspected daddy to be!

















any one want to try and guess when and how many, or if she will still re absorb

also any vibes for an uncomplicated delivery, and that the kits are all healthy, if she does have them, would be most welcome!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my.

People are just unbelievable.

I think she will go on and have them now, but seems unlikely that they will all survive. I hope it isn't too traumatic.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im pretty certain she will have them, i just have no idea if she will abandon them or not  

i am against an emergency spay at this late stage


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Paws crossed for their safe delivery
Hope they settle in quickly, poor monkeys.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh this is do sad!
I cannot believe how ignorant some people are -there should
Be proper punishment for them!!!
I hope all babies will Survive and she will
Take good care of them.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sad poor things!!!

I hope all goes well if she does have the babies. They are lovely looking rabbits shame they ended up with that woman!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The fact she said they were rexes shows what a numpty she was. Hope the doe is ok x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Both beautiful  

She must be very far along.

I'm goin for 6 total, 2 albinos, 1 orange like mum and 1 grey....2 sooty fawns like dad 

you'll keep 3


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mums mis marked harlie not orange, colours are geneticallyfawn and sooty fawn impossiable, depending on what background genes they carry its most likely to be agouti, harlie, if they do actually carry rex that could really mix things up and possiably produce castors too!

in all likely hood any that are born here will most likely stay here, thats the way it normally goes


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

hoarder!!!!!


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

aww poor thing but both very gorgeous... ive never had a doe absorb or abort once the movement is felt, that's usually in the last 5 days, so pretty immenent i'd say... and you wont get agoutis out just harlie/orange/sooty (unless theyres dilute genes in there). There shouldn't be any particular reason that she should abandon them if given plenty of room and suppliments x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

any news???


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nothing yet, i dont want to stress her too much by keeping checking her repetedly through the day, so just checking morning and evening when i do feeds/hays/waters


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i bit the bullet and brought her inside tonight, we had snow last night and she hasnt started to pull any fur yet, can still feel the babies moving

hopefully iv made the right choice, i have no idea how many litters she has been allowed to have and loose, the old owners comments make me think probably a few with the "they wouldnt survive any way" remark she made


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's hope she feels safe enough to do it this time.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we have a wriggling pile of hay


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> we have a wriggling pile of hay


Awwww baby bunnies?
Congratulations to you and the mum
#christmasmiracle


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> we have a wriggling pile of hay


Oh wow -congratulation to you both you have had good feeling to bring her inside.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> we have a wriggling pile of hay


Oh wow - I wonder how many?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no idea, i dont think its a big litter, going to check the nest in a bit for any dead


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed that she looks after them this time.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

GOSH!!!! Baby bunnies!

Hope mum is doing well and the little ones!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it looks like we have atleast 5 healthy little wriggly pinkies, mum has added fur to the nest since they were first spotted in just hay, all appear to have nice round bellies full of milk, and mum seems quite relaxed


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

spotties I did not allow for blobbies 

everything cross that it all goes smoothy, she's 1 pretty mummy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the white on the bellies are milk spots, they show that they have been fed


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

their little squeeks when she feeds them are soooo frigging cute!!!! can not get over them 

mamma bunny did good <3


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's amazing.

You both did good.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

their furs starting to come through now, they are all looking to be sooty fawns like dad at the moment, that could all change though they are only 2 days old


----------

